# Best Musky Lures.



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thinking of taking up Muskie fishing this year and I was wondering what everybody's opinion was on the top 10 musky lures.
Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Jmp


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I really don't know but they sure do seem to like whatever I'm trying to bass fish with and they don't like to give them back. Sometimes there's not even a fight they just snatched and go with it


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Good idea trying to start a list before making purchases. The question would be easier to answer if you noted where you plan to fish. Ohio Lakes, St Clair etc. I rarely use that many of the lures that I originally purchased when I first started. Asking questions like this would have saved me a bunch of cash.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm looking at Alum Creek as an option. When I realized the lures were 25 bucks a pop starting just for a double cowgirl then I decided to ask the question.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm loading up on musky gear I recently caught the bug, some of the top baits that just about everyone will agree catch fish are. Medussa's, Bulldogs, Suicks, Shallow Invaders, Bucktails (so many kinds its ridiculous) Tuff Shads, Boss Shads, Musky Train, other shad style baits (so many on market in 4-10 inches cedar and plastic) Gliders (Phantom, Hellhounds, Shums, Newmans etc) other dive and rise baits like Bobbie Baits, Manta's, then topwaters, probably most popular are Top Raiders (been catching fish for years) big craze lately is Lake X baits. 

Get some bucktails, dive and rise, and gliders for casting and shad style baits for trolling to start. 

I joined Musky Flee Market on Facebook groups and Musky Buy Sell Trade and loaded up on baits at a discount, more than half of my stuff I got used.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Find the local Ohio bait makers if you are going to fish ohio. Generally on Alum I have the best luck with 3.5-6" shad imitations. Some of the locals are: Hooker, Alley Cat, Xtreme Muskie Lures, Tuff Shad, LLungen (.22 shorts are great).

You missed a pretty good opportunity last weekend, it was the Ohio muskie show in Hilliard. You could have gotten everything you needed. Also, check out Muskie's Inc. Chapter 41, it's a great club.
http://centralohiomuskies.wixsite.com/centralohiomuskies


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If you have the time you should check out the Musky Road Rules seminar in Wilmington on Feb 19th. Hosted by Gregg Thomas and Tony Grant, it could be the best $35 you'll spend on Musky fishing. 

http://www.muskyroadrules.com/what-is-musky-road-rules-.html


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Muskie train hooked me up for st Clair. Great guy and got us hooked up on the first trip! Located in Ravenna.
http://www.muskietrain.com/


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Southern Muskyfest in Morehead, KY (Cave Run) 24-25 Feb. At the Morehead Conference Center.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Picked these up.


----------

